# Endura MT500 wasserdichte Hose



## Diplont (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich plane für eine längere Radtour in England, Schottland und Irland (3-4 Monate). Starten werde ich leider im nächsten Jahr (ich weiß etwas früh mit der Planung). Die Hose möchte ich vorher aber gerne für Fahrten in die Arbeit und zum Trainieren benutzen. 
Für die längere Radtour will ich eine atmungsaktive und wasserdichte Hose haben, die ich am besten das ganze Jahr entweder überziehen oder alleine anziehen kann. 

Ich habe die "Endura MT500 wasserdicht Hose" gefunden, die mir persönlich gefällt (http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=759&initcode=E8060BK)? 

Ich wollte eure Meinung haben, ob
- die Hose für das gesamte Jahr geeignet ist? (Bei bike24.de wird diese für Herbst/Winter empfohlen)
- die Hose für längere Touren (mehrere Stunden im Regen) geeignet ist?

Könnt ihr mir diese Hose empfehlen oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge, die meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen (Gore Bike Ware, ...)?
Oder plane ich komplett falsch für die Tour und wären andere Möglichkeiten (kurze Hose mit ..., ) einfacher oder besser?

Ich hoffe, dass ich keine Angaben vergessen habe, die wichtig sind.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Grüße
Werner


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Januar 2016)

Würde wenn dann die MT 500 II Wasserdicht nehmen 

MT500 II  Wasserdicht
Atmungsaktivität: 64.000g/m²/24h
Wassersäule in mm: 18.000mm

MT500 Wasserdicht 
Atmungsaktivität: 10.000g/m²/24h
Wassersäule in mm: 10.000mm

Worauf du achten solltest wäre auf jedenfall,das du mit Schuhen in die Hose kommst ,da nicht jede Hose so geschnitten is ,das man zb mit etwas klobigen Schuhen ( 5/10 Impact High ) rein kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das Brot (17. September 2017)

Servus... hab über due Sufu jetzt nicht viel zu der Hose gefunden... Im Test http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...en-fuer-mountainbiker/a35985-page4.html#start

Kommt se ja nicht so schlecht davon. Hat jemand die Hose und wie ist der Vergleich zu den anderen Endurahosen? Spray oder Humvee. 

Grüße und Danke

Micha


----------



## Baxter75 (18. September 2017)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Servus... hab über due Sufu jetzt nicht viel zu der Hose gefunden... Im Test http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...en-fuer-mountainbiker/a35985-page4.html#start
> 
> Kommt se ja nicht so schlecht davon. Hat jemand die Hose und wie ist der Vergleich zu den anderen Endurahosen? Spray oder Humvee.
> 
> ...




Ich bin mit der Hose sehr zu frieden ,nutze sie auf dem MTB und Rennrad ..Aber jeder sieht das halt anders


----------



## Das Brot (24. September 2017)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Hose sehr zu frieden ,nutze sie auf dem MTB und Rennrad ..Aber jeder sieht das halt anders



Merci...


----------



## fatsnail (24. September 2017)

Das Brot schrieb:


> Servus... hab über due Sufu jetzt nicht viel zu der Hose gefunden... Im Test http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...en-fuer-mountainbiker/a35985-page4.html#start
> 
> Kommt se ja nicht so schlecht davon. Hat jemand die Hose und wie ist der Vergleich zu den anderen Endurahosen? Spray oder Humvee.
> 
> ...



Moin.
Ich besitze von allen 3 Hosen welche, die MT 500 II allerdings nur in kurz. Humvees sind halt normale robuste Bike Shorts mit viel Belüftung, fahre ich im Sommer, Spray ist die Schmuddelwetter / Herbst Variante die hinten im Sattelbereich wasserfest ist - vorne jedoch nur abweisend, etwas wärmer und bischen mehr Folienfeeling. Die wasserfeste MT 500 fühlt sich halt noch etwas mehr nach Plastiktüte an, ist dafür aber auch im dicksten Regen dauerhaft wasserfest. Auch dann fahre ich sie in kurz mit Knielingen, langer Bib und/oder Fussballstulpen je nach Wärmebedarf auf MTB und Rennrad. Beim sportlichen fahren komme ich mit langen Hosen nicht klar, 'ne lange Regenhose kann ich höchsten in der Stadt oder zu sonstigem fahren im Schneckentempo anziehen, sonst schwitze ich mich innerhalb kürzester Zeit kaputt egal wieviel Atmungsaktivität da vom Hersteller angegeben wird. Plastiktüte bleibt halt Plastiktüte


----------



## HAMI33 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo also ich kann dir die Endura mt500 2 Hose lang und die Jacke sehr empfehlen ehrlich kostet zwar etwas aber du hast eine richtig gute und dichte mode zum biken.Ich hab sie selber seit Anfang dieses Jahres und würde mir persönlich keine andere mehr kaufen.Wenn du noch etwas wissen willst schreib.

LG MARIO


----------



## Das Brot (10. Oktober 2017)

Servus ihr beiden... danke für die Eindrücke. Die MT500 2 Jacke habe ich mittlerweile... scheint recht gut zu finktionieren auch wenn der extreme Regen bisher nocht dabei war. Sportlich fahren spürt man aber den Plastiksackeffekt ein wenig. Aber gut 100 % ig bekommt man das eh nicht in Griff. Die Hose wird sicher folgen. Grüße Micha


----------



## maddog8880 (11. November 2017)

Hallo Allerseits,

habe auch mal eine Frage zur MT500 II.

Bin heute mit voller Vorfreude die 1.Runde mit meiner MT500 II Shorts im starken Regen / Schneeregen. gefahren. 
Also ca. 2h Dauerbeschuss!

Habe nach einer Stunde schon so leichte Kälte /Feuchtigkeit im Bereich des Cordura Einsatzes gespürt.

Als ich dann zu Hause war,  war die Innenshort im Bereich des Sitzpolsters leicht nass.

Zwar schon erheblich weniger als mit meiner Humvee, aber das ist ja auch kein Kunststück!

Ist das so normal oder könnte hier ein Defekt vorliegen?

Wenn ich die anderen Freds so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Shorts eigentlich 100% dicht sind.

Sollte ich reklamieren?

VG
Maddog




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HAMI33 (11. November 2017)

Hallo Maddog

Ja ich denke auch das da was nicht passt die sollte schon dicht sein ach ich habe gelesen das es die kurze ist oder?


----------



## maddog8880 (11. November 2017)

Hi Hami,

Danke für dein Feedback!

Ja ist die kurze.
Die ist doch aber im Bereich des Sitz Polsters gleich, oder?

Es geht ja bei den Hosen gerde um den Hinterrad Beschuss!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lisma (11. November 2017)

maddog8880 schrieb:


> Ist das so normal oder könnte hier ein Defekt vorliegen?


Ich würde mal sagen das du sie einfach nass geschwitzt hast. Diese Hosen bzw. dieses Material ist nicht für jeden geeignet.


----------



## maddog8880 (11. November 2017)

Mmmhhh,

wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Bin eigentlich nicht so ein stark schwitzer[emoji41]

Habe aber festgestellt, dass das Cordura richtig nass war.

Der Rest der Hose war wieder schnell trocken. Das Cordura ist immer noch nass.

Also wenn ich so schwitze....

Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir die MT500 II als wasserdichte Hose für das Wetter jetzt gerade zuzulegen da ich keine extra Überziehhose möchte.
Wie fällt die MT500 denn aus von der Größe? Ich bin 1,65, 60kg.


----------



## maddog8880 (11. November 2017)

Ich bin 1,80 bei 83 kg.
L passt perfekt!

Im Vergleich zu einer Humvee, sitzt die MT 500 genau so. Also meiner Meinung nach sehr größenneutral.

Ich könnte jetzt keine Shorts, ausser die Innenshorts, mehr darunter tragen.


----------



## HAMI33 (11. November 2017)

Ja klar genau ein Freund von mir hat auch die short und er fuhr auch schon bei ähnlichem Wetter und was ich weiß war alles gut also nicht einmal als er sie auszog das weiß ich noch denn er war völlig überrascht und sagte noch wie begeistert er sei.

Gruß Hami


----------



## HAMI33 (11. November 2017)

Sorry das ich die Antwort erst jetzt weg geschickt habe ich dachte ich habe auf den Button gedrückt ich habe erst jetzt gesehen das alles noch da war und zu dir*MISS GESCHICKT* bei 1.65m würde ich Medium nehmen auf jeden Fall.

LG MARIO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddog8880 (11. November 2017)

Kein Problem,

Danke Dir!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sammy12300 (20. November 2017)

Hey,
passt unter die lange mt500 auch noch ein knieschützer drunter und wie warm ist die die Hose? Ist das "nur" Plastik oder noch irgendeine Stoffschicht oder ähnliches innen?


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Hey,
> passt unter die lange mt500 auch noch ein knieschützer drunter und wie warm ist die die Hose? Ist das "nur" Plastik oder noch irgendeine Stoffschicht oder ähnliches innen?




Wie warm is immer schwer zusagen ,da jeder Körper anders ist ,mit Knieschoner könnte eng werden ,dann lieber eher drüber ,für den Fall der Fälle ,bleibt die Hose dann auch heil


----------



## Erroll (21. November 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> 1,65, 60kg.


Kein M! Small ist deine Größe. Ich bin 168 cm mit 64 kg. S passt perfekt bei mir.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2017)

Erroll schrieb:


> Kein M! Small ist deine Größe. Ich bin 168 cm mit 64 kg. S passt perfekt bei mir.



Man sollte halt beide Größen probieren ..Ich (1,75 ca 67 Kg )zb trage sonst immer M ,die M hätte Obenrum und an den Beinen sehr gut gepasst ,war mir aber etwas zu kurz ,da sie beim Kurbeln mir immer zu hoch gerutscht is,habe ich mich für die etwas weitere und längere L entschieden


----------



## Alumini (21. November 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> warm ist die die Hose? Ist das "nur" Plastik oder noch irgendeine Stoffschicht oder ähnliches innen?


Im Grunde "nur Plastik", also an sich nicht wärmend. Bei Kälte muss was drunter. Hilft natürlich mit, als zusätzliche, winddichte Schicht. Bin sie bei trockenen -10 Grad als Isolationsschicht über ner Thermo-bib drunter gefahren. Bei Bewegung reichte mir das aus.

Bei 176cm, 72kg trage ich M.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2017)

Alumini schrieb:


> Im Grunde "nur Plastik", also an sich nicht wärmend. Bei Kälte muss was drunter. Hilft natürlich mit, als zusätzliche, winddichte Schicht. Bin sie bei trockenen -10 Grad als Isolationsschicht über ner Thermo-bib drunter gefahren. Bei Bewegung reichte mir das aus.
> 
> Bei 176cm, 72kg trage ich M.



Als zusätzliche Schicht zum Warm halten,gerade bei langen Abfahrten  ,funktioniert sie auch prima


----------



## Belchenradler (21. November 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Hey,
> passt unter die lange mt500 auch noch ein knieschützer drunter und wie warm ist die die Hose? Ist das "nur" Plastik oder noch irgendeine Stoffschicht oder ähnliches innen?


Ich fahre die MT500 in lang als Waterproof und als Spray, auf dem MTB immer mit Ion K Pact Knieprotektor darunter - passt ohne Probleme. Die Waterproof ist an sich nicht besonders warm, weil sehr leicht und dünn (ohne Stoffschicht innen), aber in Kombination mit einer kurzen Radinnenhose und einem Knieprotektor + warme, lange Merinosocken, o.ä. darunter, reicht sie mir für den kompletten Nasskaltbereich, also bis 0° C. Wird es trocken kalt / frostig bevorzuge ich die lange Spray, weil die noch etwas wärmer ist, Lüftungsöffnungen und Taschen hat. Die Waterproof ist dafür 100% wasserdicht und dabei sogar noch erstaunlich atmungsaktiv.


----------



## sammy12300 (21. November 2017)

Super,
vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## decay (22. November 2017)

Hier ist ein Test der MT500 für Frauen, Resultat wird nicht ganz anders sein beim Männermodell, klingt doch perfekt: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/7-womens-kits-to-keep-you-warm-from-fall-to-winter-2017.html

(auch schön, dass Pinkbike es jedes Jahr schafft nen Gruppentest über Bekleidung VOR dem Winter und Sommer rauszuhauen und man hier vergebens auf irgendwas wartet: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/7-mens-winter-clothing-kits-to-keep-you-warm-into-2018.html).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Test der MT500 für Frauen, Resultat wird nicht ganz anders sein beim Männermodell, klingt doch perfekt: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/7-womens-kits-to-keep-you-warm-from-fall-to-winter-2017.html
> 
> (auch schön, dass Pinkbike es jedes Jahr schafft nen Gruppentest über Bekleidung VOR dem Winter und Sommer rauszuhauen und man hier vergebens auf irgendwas wartet: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/7-mens-winter-clothing-kits-to-keep-you-warm-into-2018.html).



Die dort getestete Hose für Frauen is die Spray ,von daher nicht mit der Wasserdichten zu vergleichen


----------



## decay (22. November 2017)

Ok, im Männertest is dann die Short als Waterproof als Short. Anyway, denke mit denen macht man nix falsch.


----------



## HAMI33 (22. November 2017)

Nein ganz und gar nicht also ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen ehrlich.

LG MARIO


----------



## Das Brot (28. November 2017)

Servus Zusammen... bin seit gestern im Besitz der langen MT500II. Gabs in Holland bei Cyclewear für 119Eur. Bin 1.83 und habe L die perfekt passt. Nach zwei Tagen war se auch schon da, so dass ich pünktlich zum Schmuddelwetter heute gleich die erste 30-minütige Fahrt im leichten Regen machen konnte. Zuhause war alles trocken was drunter war. Die Hose ist aber echt nicht warm. Hatte Beinlinge drunter, die man auch braucht. Vorallem kalter Regen spürt man recht schnell auf der Hose. In Kombination mit der Jacke funktioniert die Hose aber echt gut. Bin gespannt auf die kommenden Tage... soll ja eher schlechter werden. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden. Grüße Micha


----------



## HAMI33 (29. November 2017)

Ja das meine ich auch sie ist super dicht und bei mir war bis jetzt auch noch alles trocken was ich darunter an hatte aber der einzige Wermutstropfen ist das sie etwas kalt ist!


----------



## Baxter75 (29. November 2017)

Sie is ja nur ne REINE Regenhose ..die halt nich angeraut is von innen ..Ich nutze sie auch gerne auf dem RR als Windschutz ..Selbst bei RR Touren von gut 4 std im Regen ..konnte ich nix negatives fest stellen


----------



## N-DURO (30. November 2017)

Habe heute eine MT500 Spray II (lang, Gr.L) bekommen, die auch im heutigen Test vorgestellt wurde.
Passt sehr gut (180cm, 75kg) und angenehm zu tragen. Praxistest folgt!
Die Endura SingleTrack Knieschoner passen auch drunter.


----------



## cemetery (13. Dezember 2017)

Nachdem ich mit meinen Endura Shorts sehr zufrieden bin überlege ich auch gerade mir die MT500 II in lang zu holen. Knackpunkt dürfe bei mir die Beinlänge werden.  Leider finde ich da keine Angaben im Netz. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Beine bei Größe L sind?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Dezember 2017)

cemetery schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit meinen Endura Shorts sehr zufrieden bin überlege ich auch gerade mir die MT500 II in lang zu holen. Knackpunkt dürfe bei mir die Beinlänge werden.  Leider finde ich da keine Angaben im Netz. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Beine bei Größe L sind?




Ich fahre mit ner Schrittlänge von 83 cm ne L ..wollte die Hosenbeine etwas länger haben ,da sie beim treten nicht zu weit hoch rutschen sollte .. Nach den Maßen würde ich nicht gehen ,bestell einfach ne L und XL ..am besten sieht man es eh auf dem Bike .
Bei der L is die Innenbein Länge ca 85 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (14. Dezember 2017)

cemetery schrieb:


> ...Knackpunkt dürfe bei mir die Beinlänge werden.  Leider finde ich da keine Angaben im Netz. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Beine bei Größe L sind?



Bin 183cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 87-88cm und fahre die MT500 Waterproof und Spray jeweils in Größe L. Passt mir gut, sollten aber nicht kürzer sein. Die Hosen gehen im Stehen noch komplett über den Fussknöchel und liegen leicht auf den Schuhen auf, ohne Falten zu werfen, die dann an der Kurbel schleifen. Ab SL90 und mehr ist XL, von der Länge her, wahrscheinlich besser.


----------

